# Very proud of my newly filled and organized freezers!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Today was an exciting day for me! I picked up a big order, got to use my new plastic tubs, fill my newly acquired second freezer and start my new menu system! Here are my freezers:



















The upright contains six each of Tuesday and Wednesday meals for all five dogs and will contain Monday meals as soon as my 40lb turkey necksicle thaws. It also holds part of Friday's meals in the smaller containers (Friday is fish/egg/tripe/trachea day). I had an entire 40lbs of chicken backs and over 15lbs of chicken necks left over from this order, along with two servings of liver and a bag of random stuff to make ground cat food. All of that is on the top shelf and door. The bottom shelf is reserved for 60lbs of beef heart that I'll be picking up within the next few weeks. 

The chest freezer contains 6 weeks each of Thursday, Saturday and Sunday meals, plus in the odd spot under the basket there are several containers of cat mix that I made last week. The basket contains 10lbs of marrow bones that I purchased before I read not to give them. I'll probably just scrape out the marrow and give it on one of the more bone heavy days. 

I think by organizing everything this way I saved money compared to my first order. I have well over six weeks of food here and only spent $10 more than last time, which only lasted me five weeks, and I was really stretching the last two. Now I'll know exactly what I'll need to restock and when to do it without having to dig through a ton of bags! I am LOVING this new system!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey, that's exactly how I have mine. Not labeled the same way, but pretty damn close...!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks awesome! I love how organized you are. Looks great! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy raw cow, Rachel, you are so much more organized than I am. I mean, the dang bins are labeled like day of the week underpants! I'm impressed! I mean that, seriously.

I thought I was doing good by flinging all the chicken parts bags together and then the turkey part bags together and then the pork part bags together...but dang! I shall look at my freezer in shame until I reach your level of beautiful organization.

:::bowing in your general direction:::

Very nice.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is exactly what I wanna get going when I can afford a stand up freezer. Right now bags are so much easier to use. I just buy the expensive Ziploc ones and wash them out and re use to keep them from going in the landfill. Eventually when I get a house I want one freezer for Poultry, one for Beef, one for pork and one for other LOL


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL thanks, all! I'm pretty excited about it. Feeding tonight was so simple! ...Not that it was difficult before, haha.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, all I can say is..I am impressed! Very, very impressed
and more than a bit envious!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh my, rachel...danemama has a clone 

it's a work of beauty....

i might be a little bit jealous of both of you


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha, thanks! I get all kinds of excited whenever I open them! I added their Monday meals to the upright today, packaged some extra organs and reorganized the door. I am strangely pleased with myself. Never in a million years did I think I'd be excited about a freezer full of meat.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

If my freezer looked like that I'd be pretty dang pleased with myself, too! 

You've inspired me.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Never in a million years did I think I'd be excited about a freezer full of meat.


Neither did I. Nor did I think I would be so into dog poop. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Hahaha, thanks! I get all kinds of excited whenever I open them! I added their Monday meals to the upright today, packaged some extra organs and reorganized the door. I am strangely pleased with myself. Never in a million years did I think I'd be excited about a freezer full of meat.


and then i made the mistake of showing my honey your freezer and natalie's freezer pics.

now HE wants to set ours up that way....

thanks, both of you...my life wasn't full enough. i needed something else to do LOL


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for setting the bar sooo high. Now THATS the freezer that ALL freezers will be judged against...LOL Looks AWESOME !!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> and then i made the mistake of showing my honey your freezer and natalie's freezer pics.
> 
> now HE wants to set ours up that way....
> 
> thanks, both of you...my life wasn't full enough. i needed something else to do LOL


Hahaha! Hey, nobody forced you to show him those pics! Maybe you secretly *want* to organize your freezer like this, hmmm? :tongue: If it's any consolation, it was a lot of fun to do!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Hahaha! Hey, nobody forced you to show him those pics! Maybe you secretly *want* to organize your freezer like this, hmmm? :tongue: If it's any consolation, it was a lot of fun to do!


he likes to look over my shoulder when people post, since he doesn't....

and he heard me say wow....and of course, just HAD to come out and look...

LOL - HE openly wants this....has made no secret about it since he saw natalie's freezer...i should post her pics....

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/4591-raw-bulk-order-prep.html - note the date...

i told him if he wants our freezer to look like hers and yours, he can do it himself.

i have shelves. each shelf holds a different protein. i'm lazy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL there ya go! Put him to work! Hey, at least he's interested/involved. Mine is so dramatic, gagging when he walks by and sees me handling meat or when I'm feeding the dogs. Last night he claimed that our kitchen smelled like meat. My freezers aren't even in the kitchen and I hadn't fed the dogs yet 

Natalie's freezer is great! What am I noting about the date?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL there ya go! Put him to work! Hey, at least he's interested/involved. Mine is so dramatic, gagging when he walks by and sees me handling meat or when I'm feeding the dogs. Last night he claimed that our kitchen smelled like meat. My freezers aren't even in the kitchen and I hadn't fed the dogs yet
> 
> Natalie's freezer is great! What am I noting about the date?


i honest to G'd don't remember why i said note the date....LOL

in the beginning, my honey was notably not pleased...said the dogs smelled like meat...the house smelled like meat....well, chicken, actually...

and he wasn't fond of the fact that i calmly told him if we were doing this, it would be as a team and i needed his help because they are his dogs, too.

so he was dragged kicking and screaming over to the raw side, where now, he is enmeshed in it....yet another thing to keep a marriage intact LOL -- a project!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Starting to fill my huge deep freezer now. I have been lucky enuff to get some free meats. I also have a medium one that I use when I order the boy's food from the supplier. 

I love to be organized! Isn't it grand?!

It's almost addictive. Raw raw for meat! LOL:tongue:


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

I still cant believe how nice that looks.. i look at those stupid pic like 3-4 times a day.. im 100% jealous !!! And just think, i thought i was cool cause the way i stacked my frozen kongs in pyramid .. my ego is crushed !! oh well, tomorrow is a new day and off to the dollar store i go ( for tubs and containers). We could start a new category " post your freezer pics". I have 3 80 pounders to feed, so i better get moving


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

bully4life said:


> I still cant believe how nice that looks.. i look at those stupid pic like 3-4 times a day.. im 100% jealous !!! And just think, i thought i was cool cause the way i stacked my frozen kongs in pyramid .. my ego is crushed !! oh well, tomorrow is a new day and off to the dollar store i go ( for tubs and containers). We could start a new category " post your freezer pics". I have 3 80 pounders to feed, so i better get moving


I am laughing hysterically because now I know I'm not the only one.

Rachel, you have NO idea how many times I come back and look at the pic of your freezers. It's just so pleasant to look at them. I mean, I really enjoy gazing at them...

What's funny is that I'm usually a very organized person but I have not organized my freezer, really, yet. I give myself the excuse that it's because I just started and have spent a lot of money on meat. Eventually I'll get the containers.

But still, I come here and the first thing I want to do is look at your freezers again. And again. AND again.

And again.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys crack me up! Glad you enjoy them and thank you for the compliments 

That would be an AWESOME section to have here! If you guys do something like this your freezers please promise me you'll post pics! Gives me a cheap thrill to see things organized!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as i stand at the sink and cut up my lamb livers.....and put them into zip lock baggies...and when i'm finished, all those bags go into two grocery bags and i take them out to my freezer and now my freezer looks woeful.....

i am reminded that natalie and rachel both have award winning, house beautiful freezers and i'm jealous.

on the other hand.....i would still have to use zip locks....because one lamb liver, divided, went into four baggies. each bag lasts about a month or more....they only get, between the two of them, about 1/2 ounce per day....and 1/2 ounce of kidney or whatever other organ i have...

but at least the zip locks would be in pretty containers and not look quite so messy.

we'll be getting containers this weekend....serves me right for cheating on the 'guess what food this is'...karma's a b*tch, ain't it jon?


----------

